# Thanks re AIB



## Brian C (16 Jul 2020)

Brendan and anyone else who has pushed AIB re trackers, thanks a million from me! I have just had a 98k write off and expect/hope to receive a cheque for possibly 50k also. Believe me when I say that all this is unexpected. Near life changing. So thanks from me and mine.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jul 2020)

Wow! 

That is the biggest I have seen so far.

Did you use the calculator to calculate the refund? 



Brian C said:


> all this is unexpected.



When and how did you first hear about it? 

Brendan


----------



## Squirrelstown (28 Jul 2020)

Yes Brendan thank you - this is life changing for many of us


----------



## Brian C (4 Aug 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Wow!
> 
> That is the biggest I have seen so far.
> 
> ...



Hi Brendan,

I had seen the newspaper reports re the trackers a while back and by chance one evening in July I checked my loan balances (2 loans) and they had been reduced. i received the write down letters a week later. I have played around with your calculator to work out the refund. I also had a quick go at my own one. As my loans are re Buy to Lets the interest rate refund on the 12% write off should be at a higher rate than house mortgages. I haven't all the historic rates but at a glance they will average out at maybe 4.5% plus per year. All in, the refund payments could be very decent. Hopefully the bank will add in some compensation as they did in 2018 when they ran a previous redress scheme ( I think for charging the wrong interest rate). Unreal stuff, all positive. I will update you when I have any further news (fingers crossed).

Brian


----------

